# Find my sound (Creative SoundBlaster AWE64 ISA)

## wers

Hello, i couldn't find my sound (Creative SoundBlaster AWE64 ISA) listed in system. What should i do in order to succsessfully use it?

 I've already emerged the ispnptools package but could't understand, how to use it properly.Last edited by wers on Mon Feb 25, 2008 5:33 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## My_World

```

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

Device Drivers-> Sound-> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture-> ISA devices->

<*> Sound Blaster AWE (32,64) (PnP)

Exit saving changes

make && make modules_install

mount /boot

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot

(For Lilo)

lilo -v

Reboot

```

----------

## Naib

or just compile as a module and make modules_install and modprobe. No need to reboot. Reboot only needed for in-kernel changes

----------

## wers

Sorry, i haven't such a hive: Device Drivers-> Sound-> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture-> ISA devices->

<*> Sound Blaster AWE (32,64) (PnP), only Device Drivers-> Sound-> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture-. 

Is it ok to enable it? 

I've found it after enabling, sorry.   :Rolling Eyes: 

The sound is sucsessfully founded, but it was Creative 16 PnP.

----------

## wers

 *Naib wrote:*   

> or just compile as a module and make modules_install and modprobe. No need to reboot. Reboot only needed for in-kernel changes

 

  Hello, just wondering how to use modprobe for this situation?

----------

## Naib

 *wers wrote:*   

>  *Naib wrote:*   or just compile as a module and make modules_install and modprobe. No need to reboot. Reboot only needed for in-kernel changes 
> 
>   Hello, just wondering how to use modprobe for this situation?

 

ok say you have a running system all booted and everything is all nice and fun... until you realised you don't have DVD-filesystem support (ie you forgot UDF from the filesystem section of the kernel config)

You start menuconfig (or gconfig if you want a bit more of a GUI to the kernel config) and you find what you are missing

NOW as long as you can choose it as a MODULE (some thing can only be in-kernel) you are sorted, choose it as a module and save & quit menuconfig

then all you do is make modules_install (followed by re-installing any 3rd party kernel modules... nvidia...)

then just modprobe udf (in this case)

you only need to reboot IF the booting kernel image is changed

----------

## Cyker

 *wers wrote:*   

> Sorry, i haven't such a hive: Device Drivers-> Sound-> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture-> ISA devices->
> 
> <*> Sound Blaster AWE (32,64) (PnP), only Device Drivers-> Sound-> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture-. 
> 
> Is it ok to enable it? 
> ...

 

That *might* be okay; the AWE32 and 64 cards were just SB16's with the AWE MIDI engine built into it.

In kernel 2.4 my AWE-32 PnP was also identified as an SB16 by OSS (ALSA was a buggy PoS back then  :Very Happy: ), 'tho I thought they would have fixed that ident by now...!

Also, there was a package (Something like awesfx? I can't remember...  :Sad: ) which let you upload Soundfonts into AWE RAM and tweak some other AWE-specific things so you can play back MIDI files that sound good  :Wink: 

I don't know if there is an ALSA equivalent 'tho...

----------

## wers

The problem is when i add sb16 as module in ALSA config in kernel and then run "make modules_install", there is no module snd-sb16 which should be. And of course when i run 

```
modprobe snd-sb16

FATAL: Module snd_sb16 not found.
```

  What i forgot to do?

----------

## wers

Finally. The module is added.

```
 make modules install

  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf

scripts/kconfig/conf -s arch/i386/Kconfig

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

  CHK     include/linux/utsrelease.h

  CALL    scripts/checksyscalls.sh

  HOSTCC  scripts/mod/sumversion.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/mod/modpost

  HOSTCC  scripts/pnmtologo

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  UPD     include/linux/compile.h

  CC      init/version.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

  HOSTCC  usr/gen_init_cpio

  GEN     usr/initramfs_data.cpio.gz

  AS      usr/initramfs_data.o

  LD      usr/built-in.o

  GZIP    kernel/config_data.gz

  IKCFG   kernel/config_data.h

  CC      kernel/configs.o

  LD      kernel/built-in.o

  CC [M]  sound/isa/sb/sb16.o

  CC [M]  sound/isa/sb/sb8_main.o

  CC [M]  sound/isa/sb/sb8_midi.o

  CC [M]  sound/isa/sb/sb8.o

  LD [M]  sound/isa/sb/snd-sb16.o

  LD [M]  sound/isa/sb/snd-sb8-dsp.o

  LD [M]  sound/isa/sb/snd-sb8.o

  CC [M]  sound/oss/sb_card.o

  CC [M]  sound/oss/sb_common.o

  CC [M]  sound/oss/sb_audio.o

  CC [M]  sound/oss/sb_midi.o

  CC [M]  sound/oss/sb_mixer.o

  CC [M]  sound/oss/sb_ess.o

  CC [M]  sound/oss/dev_table.o

  CC [M]  sound/oss/soundcard.o

  CC [M]  sound/oss/audio.o

  CC [M]  sound/oss/dmabuf.o

  CC [M]  sound/oss/midi_synth.o

  CC [M]  sound/oss/midibuf.o

  CC [M]  sound/oss/sequencer.o

  CC [M]  sound/oss/sound_timer.o

  CC [M]  sound/oss/sys_timer.o

  LD [M]  sound/oss/sound.o

  LD [M]  sound/oss/sb.o

  LD [M]  sound/oss/sb_lib.o

  CC [M]  sound/oss/uart401.o

  GEN     .version

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  UPD     include/linux/compile.h

  CC      init/version.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

  LD      .tmp_vmlinux1

  KSYM    .tmp_kallsyms1.S

  AS      .tmp_kallsyms1.o

  LD      .tmp_vmlinux2

  KSYM    .tmp_kallsyms2.S

  AS      .tmp_kallsyms2.o

  LD      vmlinux.o

  MODPOST vmlinux.o

  LD      vmlinux

  SYSMAP  System.map

  SYSMAP  .tmp_System.map

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 9 modules

  CC      sound/isa/sb/snd-sb16.mod.o

  LD [M]  sound/isa/sb/snd-sb16.ko

  CC      sound/isa/sb/snd-sb8-dsp.mod.o

  LD [M]  sound/isa/sb/snd-sb8-dsp.ko

  CC      sound/isa/sb/snd-sb8.mod.o

  LD [M]  sound/isa/sb/snd-sb8.ko

  CC      sound/oss/sb.mod.o

  LD [M]  sound/oss/sb.ko

  CC      sound/oss/sb_lib.mod.o

  LD [M]  sound/oss/sb_lib.ko

  CC      sound/oss/sound.mod.o

  LD [M]  sound/oss/sound.ko

  CC      sound/oss/uart401.mod.o

  LD [M]  sound/oss/uart401.ko

sh /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r6/arch/i386/boot/install.sh 2.6.23-gentoo-r6 arch/i386/boot/bzImage System.map "/boot"

In order to use the new kernel image you have just installed, you

will need to reboot the machine.  First, however, you will need to

either make a bootable floppy diskette, re-run LILO, or have GRUB

installed.

Checking for ELILO...No

GRUB is installed. To automatically switch to new kernels, point your

default entry in menu.lst to /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.23-gentoo-r6

```

  But how should i run modprobe? It always say that  module snd-sb16 is not found!

----------

## pianosaurus

Notice the underscore in: 

```
make modules_install
```

 It's the modules_install keyword that installs the modules, but that won't happen if you write it in two words. You can see what modules are available with 

```
modprobe -ls
```

----------

## wers

I succsessfully modprobed snd-sb16 module. But...

 The dmesg said that

```

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.14 (Fri Jul 20 09:12:58 2007 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.
```

 :Shocked:   I'm confused with it.

----------

## pianosaurus

Did you build support for the bus it is on? What does lspci show? If you don't have lspci, its part of the pciutils package.

----------

